# New to me 05 Altima



## Phone man (Mar 18, 2011)

First time to ever read this forum and now I'm scared. My 17 year old daughter had a 97 Civic that was totalled in an accident in February and we doubled our money when the insurance cut us a check. After searching for 6 weeks for a replacement car I was finding nothing but junk in my price range. Finally yesterday we bought a 2005 Altima S with 108K for a decent price. Car looks real clean and I thought maybe I had found a good deal. After owning it for one day I stumbled across this site and I'm having some serious buyer's remorse for getting a Nissan with a 2.5. I know the internet will have the vocal minority complaining about issues, but am I really toast with this car? I read similar horror stories about Ford modular motors spitting spark plugs, but after 90K my V10 is running strong. Are there any real issues with this 2.5 that I should be concerned about or is it possible that most of the bugs have been fixed in the last 6 years and 100K miles? Thanks for any replies.


----------

